# Stellenangebot SPS-Programmierer (m/w)



## mkMel (17 Juli 2008)

Seit 40 Jahren bieten wir mit unseren weltweit 300 Mitarbeitern exzellente Lösungen für die Fabrikautomation auf Basis der Aluminium Konstruktionsprofiltechnik. Die internationalen Kunden aus dem Maschinenbau, der Automobilindustrie sowie der Lebensmittel- und Verpackungsindustrie sind überzeugt von den vielfältigen Einsatzmöglichkeiten unserer qualitativ hochwertigen Modul- und Komponentenlösungen.

Für unsere Tochtergesellschaft mk Sorting Systems im Raum Köln / Bonn suchen wir 

*SPS – Programmierer (m/w)*
*mit Beckhoff Twincat / Siemens S7*
*Automatisierungslösungen für Bibliotheken*


*Unser Angebot: *
Im wachstumsorientierten internationalen Arbeitsumfeld unserer Tochtergesellschaft gestalten Sie maßgeblich die Zukunft eines hochexklusiven Produktbereichs. Unter moderner zielorientierter Führung und leistungsorientierter Bezahlung sind ständige Verbesserungen gefragt - „Macher“ kommen hier zum Zuge!


*Ihre Aufgaben:* 

Erstellung von Programmen mit Beckhoff Twincat für unsere innovativen und weltweit einzigartigen Mediensortierer
Stetige Optimierung der bestehenden SPS-Lösungen und Erstellung von SPS-Programmen für Produktneuentwicklungen
Fehleranalysen und –behebung
Begleitung von Installationen und Inbetriebnahmen
Enger Kontakt zum Kunden 
*Ihr Profil: *

SPS/PLC-Programmierer mit Erfahrung in der Projektabwicklung 
Sehr gute Kenntnisse in Beckhoff Twincat und/oder Siemens S7
Idealerweise Erfahrung in der Remote – Unterstützung und in der TCP/IP Kommunikation
EPLAN-Kenntnisse wünschenswert
Gute Englischkenntnisse
Selbstständigkeit, Innovationsfreude und Flexibilität
Bitte senden Sie uns Ihre vollständigen Bewerbungsunterlagen – gerne per Email – unter Angabe des möglichen Starttermins und Ihrer Gehaltsvorstellungen.

Wir freuen uns auf Sie!

*Maschinenbau Kitz GmbH*
Personalmanagement / M. Schlich
Glockenstraße 84
53844 Troisdorf

Telefon: 0228/4598-0
mk-personal@maschinenbau-kitz.de
www.mk-sorting-systems.com


----------

